# Ziwipeak was a hit!



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

So I got my order of ZP, S&C, and THK in today. I had no idea which to try first. They all come in a different form. Both Gunner and Herc kept going back to the bag of S&C. I guess it smelled the best. But I decided to try the ZP first. I mixed it in with their regular kibble and water. Of course Gunner picked out all the ZP first and then finished the kibble last. Then he decided to check out Herc's bowl to which Herc replied with a growl (to which I immediately corrected and we'll be keeping on eye on). He's NEVER growled over food. Guess none has been worthy enough! 
Just going by what I'm looking at now, I can't see using S&C full time all the time because of $$. Maybe as more of a supplement from time to time. If I were feeding just a chi, maybe. But Hercules will require alot more. So we'll see how it all goes.
Is is strange that I'm excited about branching out and letting my boys try something new? :toothy7:


----------

